

On Loneliness: Art, Life, and Fucking Human Beings - prostoalex
http://www.themillions.com/2012/06/on-loneliness-art-life-and-fucking-human-beings.html?src=longreads

======
lutusp
Considering the fact that about half of Americans are single, and the vast
majority are single by choice, this tells me that people who are lonely write
articles complaining about it, but population statistics tell a completely
different story -- many people who have tried the usual solutions to
loneliness end up preferring loneliness over its alternatives.

